# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Amelia 2.0", drama romance sci-fi film, Adam Orton, 2017, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/SummerlandProject

"Amelia 2.0" on IMDb





> PLOT: When the husband of a dying woman is approached by a corporation pioneering a new program to extend life through robotics, they get caught in a public debate over human's relationship with technology.

----------


## Airicist

"Amelia 2.0" trailer
January 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Film based on Merritt’s play ‘The Summerland Project’ to premiere in CR on August 4"

by Rob Cline
May 26, 2017

----------

